# What is the best 4.5 Ring Spun Tee for discharge? (gildan 64000. anvil 980. etc)



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

I know the best tee for waterbased discharge printing is a tee fabric that was dyed with reactive dye.

In your experience, what is the best tee brand for brightest discharge printing? (note: must be light weight 4.5 100% Ring Spun Cotton for designer/fashion tees)

Is is: 

Gildan 64000?
Anvil 980? 
American Apparel 2001 Fine Jersey Short Sleeve?
Alstyle Apparel & Activewear 5301N AAA?
or something else?

(Brand and Number important)

Thanks!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

American Apparel 2001, Alstyle 1701/5301 (first for quality vs price), Gildan 6400, Anvil 980 (terrible dischargeability).


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hanes 4980 4.5 oz., 100% Ringspun with Matsui discharge


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

*bump* Can anyone else share their very valuable experience?


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

The American Apaprel and the Alstyle listed above generate the best dischargeability. Some vendors do not guarantee the dischargeability, but I know from experience that these do discharge very well.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> American Apparel 2001, Alstyle 1701/5301 (first for quality vs price), Gildan 6400, Anvil 980 (terrible dischargeability).


you think the 980 is that bad?
of the 4, that's the only one i've used, and it works okay for me. the color is not as white, but they are good for the price. 

what ink did you use?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Not all discharge inks are created equal either, why not ask opinions on the other half of the successful formula for superior results?


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

seriwiz said:


> Not all discharge inks are created equal either, why not ask opinions on the other half of the successful formula for superior results?


I've read good things about Masui and plasticharge, only here on the forum.

I understand it's more about the dye used in the initial making of the tee. Those with made with a reactive dye (not direct dye, I believe it's called) are dischargable. Then, some colors are better than others. Blue and red tees are harder to get a pure discharge than say black.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

macmiller said:


> ... the 980 ... that's the only one i've used, and it works okay for me. the color is not as white, but they are good for the price.


Macmiller, have you used a clear discharge or did you add white pigment? What brand?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We used Matsui white discharge on Anvil 980 black shirts. It came out cream, and when we tried with straight discharge, it came out brown. This has been over a year ago, so Anvil may have changed their dye formula since then.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

That's really wierd, Unik Ink... hard to say what happened. I wonder if that's happened to anyone else.

I just got off the phone with Broder Bros. Their rep report that their clients (buyers) say that of these 3 brands:

Gildan 64000, 4.5 oz
Anvil 980, 4.5 oz
Hanes 4980, 4.5 oz

...That Anvil 980 4.5oz discharged the best.

Again, that's a rep from Broder Bro's 2nd-hand opinion.

Anyone else?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

saturnstroll said:


> That's really wierd, Unik Ink... hard to say what happened. I wonder if that's happened to anyone else.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Broder Bros. Their rep report that their clients (buyers) say that of these 3 brands:
> 
> ...


...hmmm. that's cool to know they kinda keep up with it.

ive used union plasticharge clear and white mix. they both end up sort of a tan color, but not unacceptable. if i do a pigmented plastisol mix discharge, it works pretty consistently good. my best results on 980's have been black, i've used brown, but only with colored discharge, so i don't know what it, or the other colors look like, with either clear or white mix.

i want to try the others, but i'm biased, the 980 has become my favorite shirt to wear.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

Just got a response from the StatonOnline.com distributor rep, who got this from Gildan. Look where black is:
---------------------------------

"Here is a listing of the colors from Best to Worst for Gildan rankings on discharge 
Thanks"

Azalea
Chestnut
Forest
Gold
Heliconia
Ice Grey
Light Blue
Light Pink
Orange
Sand
Serene Green
Tan
Tangerine
Vegas Gold
Black
Blue Dusk
Cardinal Red
Cedar
Charcoal
Dark Chocolate
Dark Heather
Heather Cardinal
Heather Indigo
Indigo Blue
Maroon
Navy
Olive
Pine
Prairie Dust
Red
Stone Blue
Texas Orange
Military Green
Oceana
Pistachio
Yellow Haze
Daisy
Irish Green
Kelly Green
Leaf
Lime
Violet
Carolina Blue
Iris
Jade Dome
Metro Blue
Purple
Royal
Sapphire


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

I copied this quote from another thread, so we can keep it all together:



brent said:


> I have done matsui discharge prints through 196 mesh with good results.
> 
> I've been experimenting with discharge a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay folks. I've successfully tested matsui discharge clear (+10% softener, +8% paralite) on two 4.5oz 100% Ring Spun brands:

Gildan 64000 (black)
Anvil 980 (black)

The results... _GILDAN 64000_ discharged a brighter off-white. Also discharge more completely, as the discharge didn't seem to penetrate the Anvil fibers as well. All of which is too bad, because the Anvil 980 is twice as soft. Still, now you know!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds like you enjoy playing chemist, but those of us who don't, we love using Sericol TC TexCharge, which is already blended with the optimal amount of bright pigment and softener. You just add the powder activator and print. The two whites are awesome too. And it's made in America for those of us who care. 800-SERICOL and if you have tech questions about how to use it just ask for Larry Hettinger or Lance Noard


----------

